# Coyote Hunt Thread 2020



## chase870

Sorry i'm late starting this one. Same information  as before

Number of hunters
weapons and optics
calls
time and weather
location and type of area woods fields pastures etc
number heard 
number seen
number killed


----------



## geebler

1/5/2020
2 hunters
AR's with thermal
Douglas county hay fields and kudzu field
1 heard
2 seen
1 killed
Foxpro, MFK, Boss distress and vocals

First stand we made produced no response nor sightings so we elected to just stop and howl at a different spot and planned to call it a night.

We discussed setting up our guns but decided to just leave them in the truck since the first stand had been completely dead. We had an immediate response a good distance off and within just a short time frame the coyote had closed the distance considerably as we scrambled to set up our guns. The coyote popped out of a thicket and made us and made a retreat right back into the thicket.

I was turned around looking at some deer up a big hill in the opposite direction that the coyote had just popped out of, when a coyote came into view between us and the deer. At the first shot the coyote began to helicopter spin and then hurried up the hill, it took several running follow up shots to finally anchor it.


----------



## geebler

1/7/2020
3 hunters
AR's with thermal
Haralson county cow pasture
2 heard
2 seen
1 killed
Foxpro, MFK, Boss, Tony Tebbe distress and vocals
Called in a cow pasture that I've called a handful of times over the last couple of years; it's a fairly good drive from the house and we only have one property to hunt so we don't make it out there too often.  The coyotes in the area respond super slowly when working into a call and last night was no different. 

Started out trying low volume prey distress sounds with no response. Switched to vocals and had no response for the first 10 minutes and then a pair finally sounded off a good distance away. It took over 30 minutes for them to finally work their way to us. 

The pair broke cover on my side of the pasture (at the 43 minute mark) and were troublesome as they kept crossing one another making it difficult for my partner and I to stay on the one on our respective side. We finally got them stopped and both fired, mine was down right there and my partner missed his. It was a healthy female with a terrible under-bite, almost looked like a pug.


----------



## Vivian

geebler said:


> 1/7/2020
> 3 hunters
> AR's with thermal
> Haralson county cow pasture
> 2 heard
> 2 seen
> 1 killed
> Foxpro, MFK, Boss, Tony Tebbe distress and vocals
> Called in a cow pasture that I've called a handful of times over the last couple of years; it's a fairly good drive from the house and we only have one property to hunt so we don't make it out there too often.  The coyotes in the area respond super slowly when working into a call and last night was no different.
> 
> Started out trying low volume prey distress sounds with no response. Switched to vocals and had no response for the first 10 minutes and then a pair finally sounded off a good distance away. It took over 30 minutes for them to finally work their way to us.
> 
> The pair broke cover on my side of the pasture (at the 43 minute mark) and were troublesome as they kept crossing one another making it difficult for my partner and I to stay on the one on our respective side. We finally got them stopped and both fired, mine was down right there and my partner missed his. It was a healthy female with a terrible under-bite, almost looked like a pug.




I counted five dead coyote on I 59 today between Trenton , GA and Birmingham , AL...What on earth is going on with that ....I have never seen that many coyote in one day ....


----------



## geebler

Vivian said:


> I counted five dead coyote on I 59 today between Trenton , GA and Birmingham , AL...What on earth is going on with that ....I have never seen that many coyote in one day ....


It's approaching time for the coyote 'rut', so they are starting to move more. Colder weather also gets them out moving more.


----------



## Yotedawg

1/16/20
2 Hunters
6mm Creedmoors with thermal and night vision
East Grady county fields
Hot and humid
Foxpro, MFK, Boss, Tony Tebbe sounds
0 heard
0 seen
0 killed
Hot night, dawgs not moving. Second set did lip squeak a fox in and took it. Nice female red.


----------



## Yotedawg

1/20/20
2 hunters
6mm creedmoors with thermal
North Grady county fields and hayfields
38 degrees, North wind
Foxpro, MFK, Tony Tebbe, Crooked Creek Custom Calls distress and vocals
Several heard
1 seen
1 killed

Cold night for the Predator Outlaws. Dawgs were vocal though we struck out the first two sets. We tried a brand new hand call made by Crooked Creek Custom Calls called cottontail chaos. This was one sweet call. Third set we called up a pair of fox up instantly in an empty cow lot. We moved on to the forth set in a hayfield and tried the hand call again and in less than a minute had this female in our hip pocket. The 6mm creed took her out of the game.


----------



## Yotedawg

1/23/20
3 hunters
6mm creeds with thermal and nv
north Grady county fields and deer plot
60 degrees windy and rain
Foxpro, Boss, TT, MFK distress and vocals
6 heard
2 seen
1 killed

Rainy and windy night for the Predator Outlaws. Started with an elderly couple who were having dawgs come up in their yard. We set up in their yard and overlooked a deer plot. Took a few minutes but called up this female that Mark took at 200 yards. She responded to aggressive sounds. Two sets later we set up in the rain in a field. Strick took out his Crooked Creek Custom Calls cottontail chaos and brought this 25 pound south Ga. cat coming looking for a meal. Strick took it with his 6mm creed and thermal.


----------



## Dusty Roads

geebler said:


> It's approaching time for the coyote 'rut', so they are starting to move more. Colder weather also gets them out moving more.


No wonder Fannin County woods are alive!Got my farm dogs (Elkhounds)working hard.


----------



## BlackEagle2

3 hunters with thermals. 
One at 8pm and the other at 9pm. 
Heard probably 15 and saw 5. 
Killed 2. 
Open cattle pasture.


----------



## Yotedawg

1/27/20
3 hunters
6mm creeds with thermal and nv
South grady county pastures and hayfields
50 degrees
Foxpro TT MFK Boss vocals
4 heard
1 seen
0 confirmed killed
Called one in on second set. Very suspicious dawg. Very slow to come in. Hung up at 300+ so I took a long poke at him. Hit him and he did the spin before running off. Could not find him.


----------



## geebler

1/28/20
2 hunters
AR's with thermal
Douglas county kudzu field
Mid 30's
Foxpro, TT, MFK, and Boss vocals and distress
Seemed like it would have been a good night for calling with cooler temps and dark moon, it wasn't. Didn't see nor hear a thing.


----------



## billc

1/30/20
1 hunter
308 with Thermal
Jones County food plot
Upper 40s, clear, no wind
Foxpro Eastern Cottontail
Just after dark, called in 2, after 15 minutes of calling. Shot 1, a female


----------



## Yotedawg

1/30/20
3 hunters
6mm creeds with thermal and nv
North grady county fields and hayfields
55° w/east wind
Foxpro, mfk, Boss, Tony Tebbe, Lucky Duck vocals
Several heard
4 seen
2 confirmed killed
The Predator Outlaws had an active night. Dawgs were vocal and responding to straight vocals last night as breeding season is ramping up. First set had a 32 pound male come in on a string after a few mfk female invite howls. Turned into a very quick set. Third set called a 26 pound male in that we took and had to track to find it. Fifth set had a pair howl across a hayfield as we set up. Called them in but they circled us and I forced a shot through a grown up fencerow. Bullet sounded like it got meat but dawg could not be found.


----------



## Buckhead

Yotedawg-

Do you ever call in daylight or in wooded areas?  Looks like your posts are generally pastures at night. If so, wondering about your thoughts and experience in that regard. Especially this time of year when they are more active.

Shot a few on our 1,000 acre lease, but most while deer hunting.  I call some in the offseason, both with and without night vision. Have decent gear, however, difficult to get there at night.  Low success rate, probably 20%.  More opportunities during the day, just don’t want to overcall and educate them.   

Sounds like you guys hunt close to home and have access to a lot of land.  Curious on your thoughts since you seem to be consistently successful.


----------



## Yotedawg

We used to hunt days and wooded areas. It is a hard sale. Not saying it can’t be done, because it can, but success rate goes way down. Coyotes generally like to come in from downwind. Hunting in fields we set up to try to take the downwind direction away from them. We will setup with a road, or a pond, or maybe just wide open space downwind from us. Anything to cut them off or make them not want to come from that direction. They live by their sense of smell and you just aren’t going to beat their nose. The problem with wooded areas is they will circle downwind under the cover of the woods and you will never see them. You are calling them up but because of cover they are busting you and you never know it. We have seen this at night. We have people contacting us to hunt their deer leases which means small food plots. We have watched dawgs work their way through the woods with thermal to get downwind instead of coming into the plot so we can shoot them. Same thing happens during the day. That is why we prefer fields, pastures, and hayfields. Big open spaces to bring them out in the open. And we prefer nights because coyotes are more active and “think” they are safe under the cover of darkness. And yes, we have thousands of acres to hunt. You have to if you hunt a lot. Coyotes will absolutely shut down under pressure. They will not respond to anything. The good thing is if you can get a few kills and get the word out that you can kill them, the land will come to you. We get calls or facebook messages all the time to come hunt other peoples properties. And then they tell their neighbors and so on. Hope this helps.....


----------



## BlackEagle2

02/01
2 hunters with Thermal.
7 seen with 3 yotes and a fox killed.
Open pasture/cattle pasture.
44 degrees.
Only two dogs were vocal the entire night.
Ok


----------



## Buckhead

Yotedawg said:


> We used to hunt days and wooded areas. It is a hard sale. Not saying it can’t be done, because it can, but success rate goes way down. Coyotes generally like to come in from downwind. Hunting in fields we set up to try to take the downwind direction away from them. We will setup with a road, or a pond, or maybe just wide open space downwind from us. Anything to cut them off or make them not want to come from that direction. They live by their sense of smell and you just aren’t going to beat their nose. The problem with wooded areas is they will circle downwind under the cover of the woods and you will never see them. You are calling them up but because of cover they are busting you and you never know it. We have seen this at night. We have people contacting us to hunt their deer leases which means small food plots. We have watched dawgs work their way through the woods with thermal to get downwind instead of coming into the plot so we can shoot them. Same thing happens during the day. That is why we prefer fields, pastures, and hayfields. Big open spaces to bring them out in the open. And we prefer nights because coyotes are more active and “think” they are safe under the cover of darkness. And yes, we have thousands of acres to hunt. You have to if you hunt a lot. Coyotes will absolutely shut down under pressure. They will not respond to anything. The good thing is if you can get a few kills and get the word out that you can kill them, the land will come to you. We get calls or facebook messages all the time to come hunt other peoples properties. And then they tell their neighbors and so on. Hope this helps.....



Yes, it helps.  Confirms my thoughts and experiences.  Guess I am doing about as well as can be expected.  I try to factor in the wind, but only so much you can do.  Can’t take away the cover.  

Often times I can get them to vocally respond and can hear them close the gap. They just won’t present a shot opportunity.  Frustrating, but very satisfying when successful.  I would go more often if I lived closer to the lease or had more places to go. 

I enjoy reading your posts.


----------



## Yotedawg

Buckhead said:


> Yes, it helps.  Confirms my thoughts and experiences.  Guess I am doing about as well as can be expected.  I try to factor in the wind, but only so much you can do.  Can’t take away the cover.
> 
> Often times I can get them to vocally respond and can hear them close the gap. They just won’t present a shot opportunity.  Frustrating, but very satisfying when successful.  I would go more often if I lived closer to the lease or had more places to go.
> 
> I enjoy reading your posts.


Hang in there and good luck!! Wooded areas are tough!!


----------



## Yotedawg

2/3/20
3 hunters
6mm creeds with nv and thermal
Decatur county fields and clearcut
56 degrees light wind
Foxpro MFK Boss Tony Tebbe vocals and distress
2 heard
1 seen
1 killed

The Predator Outlaws crossed county lines tonight to hunt some new dirt in Decatur county. Very slow night. Never heard a dawg till our last set at around 10:00pm and it was after we found this female slipping through the backdoor and circling downwind of us. A bark howl stopped her in her tracks and Strick lit her up with the 6 creed.


----------



## chase870

8 Feb 2020
3 Hunters
AR's with Thermal
Barrow County cow pastures 
cold some snow and heavy fog full moon
ICOTECH Call vocals and distress call
1 Heard
0 seen
0 killed

Had some new ground to hunt and was looking forward to thermal on a cold snow background. The Fog made for a tough time


----------



## BlackEagle2

02.07
2 hunters 1 gun. 
AR with thermal. 
Cow pasture. 
Full moon. 
Called in 8 and killed 7. 

Here’s the biggest dog of the night I let my buddy shoot and the biggest I’ve seen this year. We also killed some pigs.


----------



## furtaker

BlackEagle2 said:


> 02.07
> 2 hunters 1 gun.
> AR with thermal.
> Cow pasture.
> Full moon.
> Called in 8 and killed 7.
> 
> Here’s the biggest dog of the night I let my buddy shoot and the biggest I’ve seen this year. We also killed some pigs.
> 
> View attachment 1002212


You called in and killed 7 coyotes in one cow pasture in one night?


----------



## BlackEagle2

furtaker said:


> You called in and killed 7 coyotes in one cow pasture in one night?



9 sets. All pasture land.....that has never been hunted.


----------



## Yotedawg

BlackEagle2 said:


> 9 sets. All pasture land.....that has never been hunted.


Nothing like new dirt!


----------



## BlackEagle2

Yotedawg said:


> Nothing like new dirt!



It was almost too easy. The last dog of the night we actually called in after blasting 10 unsupressed rounds at pigs. In the video I have you can hear the pack of coyotes serenading in the background as we put the bacon on the ground. To my surprise the triggering call of the night was a young pup answer howl.


----------



## Yotedawg

2/11/20
3 hunters
6mm creeds and ar10 with thermal and nv
Grady county fields/hayfields
63 degrees with strong south wind
Foxpro, mfk, boss, tony tebbe, lucky duck vocals and distress
0 heard
6 seen
1 killed

The Predator Outlaws ran 3 sets last night. First set as we set up and ran some female invite howls a pair stepped out of some growth in the field about 250 yards from us. They were downwind of us and winded us and made it to the woods. Second set we called in this 32 pound male. We started with vocals but nothing was responding so I switched to eastern cottontail and less than a minute he came through the back door and was taken with a coordinated shot. Attempts on the next two sets we found dogs already in the fields and bumped them as we pulled into the field. Our third set we called a hayfield and after 15 minutes had one working its way to us. We had a pond between him and us. Never seen it before but he went in the water and was swimming a narrow stretch of the pond. We lost sight of him because of brush in the pond but he never came out the other side. Never seen a dawg disappear like that one. My theory is a gator got him. We stayed there another 30 minutes waiting for him to show up somewhere and never did.


----------



## BlackEagle2

Tried out a new 1200 acre place tonight. Heard probably 5 dogs. 

Nice cold, clear night. Nothing came in and really had minimal response to any calling. Hunted several food plots.


----------



## geebler

14 Feb
2 hunters - AR's w/ thermal
Haralson county cow pastures
Quite a few heard
0 seen
0 shots fired
As we got out of the truck at our first spot coyotes were going crazy across a well traveled main road. We set-up and had another pack in the distance respond but the close group never responded nor came across the road. 

Our second spot was a complete bust with nothing seen nor heard.


----------



## geebler

15 Feb
3 hunters - AR's w/ thermal
Meriwether county hay field & gas line
MFK, TT, BOSS vocals and distress
Heard many
3 seen
2 killed
At our first set we had coyotes being vocal all the way around us. 2 came in to our distress calls but only one closed the distance enough for a shot, buddy killed the female and the other was never seen again. 
Our second set produced distant responses but nothing seen.
Third set we had a pretty good sized male show within the first few minutes of grey fox distress and I shot it.


----------



## Yotedawg

2/17/20
2 hunters
6 creeds w/nv and thermal
East Grady county fields
67 degrees and very humid
Foxpro distress TT breeding sounds
0 heard
0 seen
0 killed

Ran out for a few sets but it became quite evident that the humidity was so bad that looking through our thermals was almost useless. First set saw nothing, by the time we got to the second set the thermals looked even worse. Played a little distress and called a fox up but we decided to call it a night until conditions are better.


----------



## chase870

3 March 2020
2 Hunters
AR 10 AR 15 Both with thermal
Morgan County pasture with cows creeks and privet hedge along the edges 
46 degrees very light or no wind at all cloudy 
ICOTEC call kitten cry howls pup distress
5 heard
6 seen
0 killed

First set my buddie shot 2 I never saw the first one he shot and we never found it in the privet hedge the second one was doing the death spin and hollering pretty good figured it was a done deal and it managed to run off into the privet hedge as well.
About the time we got quite after looking for the yotes a train blew its horn and a pack lit up about 600 yards away. We got set up on them and a pack of 4 just bum rushed the call right through the cows, First one I shot went into the death spin and ran off after a bit, second one did the same thing. I usually shot them when there spinning and flopping but any time livestock is around I don't shoot a lot of running or follow up shots. Three of four I am sure are dead but I don't count them unless I can touch them. Best night we have had in a while


----------



## Permitchaser

Went to a new place where I had quail hunted the day before. Then I saw some coyote scat so I thought it might have promise also there was an elevated box blind I could use
Savage AR
Red light on scope and Q beam red light
FoxPro electronic call
Fawn and feather flipper decoys
None seen
Heard 1 howl
None killed


----------



## Permitchaser

Went late yesterday afternoon, full moon. Went to a place where I saw a large coyote track and deer hunters said they had seen a pack there. There's 2-3 buildings in the middle of fields with tight planted pine and hardwoods around the fields.  Put bamby and 2 flippin feather out 80 yards. Set up prone on a piknik table. Wind was in my face.

savage AR
clear
1 heard
0 seen
0 killed


----------



## geebler

9 March
3 hunters - AR's w/ thermal
Haralson county hay fields
MFK, TT, BOSS vocals and distress
0 Heard
0 seen
0 killed
It was a completely dead night on an 800 acre tract that no one coyote hunts on. I expected a great night being on a new piece of un-hunted land, I was wrong.


----------



## Yotedawg

3/9/20
3 hunters
6mm creeds/ ar10 with thermal and nv
Mitchell county food plots and fields
63 degrees
Tony Tebbe breeding sounds MFK invite howls
several heard
3 seen
0 killed

The Predator Outlaws have been out of the field for 3 weeks or so. Either prior commitments or crazy weather has kept us out of the field. But we ran 2 sets last night. First set was in a food plot of a couple that has a lot of pics of dawgs on their cameras. We set up and played some Tony Tebbe 1-900-Coyote and after a few we had a pair easing in the plot to pay that female coming through the foxpro a visit. At 40 yards Mark missed him clean out.  I was able to hit him on the run but it wasn't enough to stop him. We trailed blood to a swamp we were next to and lost blood in the water. Second set we had one across a huge field at 800 or so yards that came out to breeding sounds. He sat there and looked in our directions but just would not commit.


----------



## Yotedawg

3/12/20
3 hunters
6mm creeds/ar10 with thermal and nv
Decatur county clear cut and fields
65 degrees
MFK, Tony Tebbe, Foxpro vocals and distress
several heard
3 seen
2 killed

The Predator Outlaws got out for a few sets over in Decatur county. First set we were walking to a clear cut and spotted one on the power line. The wind was wrong and he winded us before we got there. We got to the clear cut and called it anyway. Vocals were not working so switched to Foxpro Eastern Cottontail and it was the bomb for the night. Called in a male in just a few minutes that we took. Moved over to a huge field and set up on a pivot right in the middle. After a couple of minutes of Eastern Cottontail again I spotted a female coming in from 400 yards out on a full run. Bark howled to stop her but she wasn't falling for it. We took her on a trot at 105 yards. A couple sets later as the moon was starting to come up the dawgs were starting to get vocal but we had to head back home. Work today......


----------



## Dusty Roads

chase870 said:


> 3 March 2020
> 2 Hunters
> AR 10 AR 15 Both with thermal
> Morgan County pasture with cows creeks and privet hedge along the edges
> 46 degrees very light or no wind at all cloudy
> ICOTEC call kitten cry howls pup distress
> 5 heard
> 6 seen
> 0 killed
> 
> First set my buddie shot 2 I never saw the first one he shot and we never found it in the privet hedge the second one was doing the death spin and hollering pretty good figured it was a done deal and it managed to run off into the privet hedge as well.
> About the time we got quite after looking for the yotes a train blew its horn and a pack lit up about 600 yards away. We got set up on them and a pack of 4 just bum rushed the call right through the cows, First one I shot went into the death spin and ran off after a bit, second one did the same thing. I usually shot them when there spinning and flopping but any time livestock is around I don't shoot a lot of running or follow up shots. Three of four I am sure are dead but I don't count them unless I can touch them. Best night we have had in a while


Glad your careful around the livestock.We have the same situation everynight&neighbors curious pets,once in awhile.


----------



## Dusty Roads

Yotedawg said:


> 3/12/20
> 3 hunters
> 6mm creeds/ar10 with thermal and nv
> Decatur county clear cut and fields
> 65 degrees
> MFK, Tony Tebbe, Foxpro vocals and distress
> several heard
> 3 seen
> 2 killed
> 
> The Predator Outlaws got out for a few sets over in Decatur county. First set we were walking to a clear cut and spotted one on the power line. The wind was wrong and he winded us before we got there. We got to the clear cut and called it anyway. Vocals were not working so switched to Foxpro Eastern Cottontail and it was the bomb for the night. Called in a male in just a few minutes that we took. Moved over to a huge field and set up on a pivot right in the middle. After a couple of minutes of Eastern Cottontail again I spotted a female coming in from 400 yards out on a full run. Bark howled to stop her but she wasn't falling for it. We took her on a trot at 105 yards. A couple sets later as the moon was starting to come up the dawgs were starting to get vocal but we had to head back home. Work today......


Great time to hunt with all this time off!Keep up the good work and thanks for sharing-missed 2 with my Ruger 40 pistol at 30yrds last night-running at me !!!One hand holding Thor4 !


----------



## Dusty Roads

03/14/20
1 Hunter
Ruger 40 cal. Pistol
ATN Thor4&Binx HD
Fannin
58 ish
Mouth Call
3 Heard
2 Seen
2 Missed
Both came at me trotting fast/determined about 5 mins apart-I held Ruger in one hand and Thor4 in other! Missed both at about 30 yrds(thought they'd attack me)!!


----------



## Dusty Roads

03/15/20
1 Hunter
ATN Thor4&BinoX HD,blue&white LED headlamp
12Ga pump
Fannin
50's
Mouth caller
1 Heard
0 Seen
0 Killed
 Saw LARGE feral cat stalking me(distressed rabbit mouth caller) -Missed


----------



## geebler

17 mar
3 hunters
AR's w/ thermal
Carroll county field
Foxpro, MFK, TT, BOSS vocals and distress
Several heard
2 seen
1 killed
Had several coyotes respond to vocals, waited about 20 minutes with nothing showing itself so we decided to make a move towards them. As we got up to the edge of a gas line right of way we could see two coyotes working our way. We were trying to let my buddies 9 year old get his first coyote and we almost let the coyotes get a little to close. once his boy shot I fired at the other coyote (and missed) and never saw what happened with the one he shot at but could hear the coyote making all kinds of noise in the leaves as it ran, so I figured it was hit hard. As we walked up to where the coyote had been standing, we found most of its stomach contents laid out on the ground. The coyote only made it about 100 yards. Sorry, no pic


----------



## Permitchaser

3/26/20
Just me
savage AR
6am
Newton County
went to my daughter's farm where i heard Coyotes call last week turkey hunting. Used my Deadbone FoxPro.  Started with fawn distress, i have a fawn decoy, then jack rabbit with cotton tail at the same time. Later I tried Coyote calls including pup distress
0 heard
0 seen
0 killed
darn I want to shoot one with my new AR and hand loads
I'm going at night the next time


----------



## Seek2

Hay field. 1 hunter with thermal .223 on a clear night. Clarke county. 1 seen 1 killed. Came in to pups in distress. Shot about 45 min ago ?


----------



## Dusty Roads

4April :10PM
Fannin County
(2)1 hunter 1 Lookout
Keltec SU-16 & hunting dogs
ATN BinoX HD & ATN Thor 4
Cell Phone blue tooth to remote speaker-free app and mouth caller
3 heard
1 seen
0 killed 
 Hunting dogs (Elkhounds)out flanked coyotes upon hearing them-was able to drive one young past us-too close to hunting dogs for safe shot
 Amazing how these dogs are so smart to do that.


----------



## Dusty Roads

5April:10PM
Fannin County
(2)1 Hunter  1 Lookout
Keltec-SU16 & hunting dogs
Atn BinoX HD & ATN Thor 4
Cell Phone blue tooth to remote speaker and mouth caller
0 Heard
0 Seen
0 Killed
Extremely bright moon-walked through woods easily without lights-no leaves on trees,yet


----------



## Permitchaser

Do y'all hunt coyotes when its hot.


----------



## Yotedawg

Permitchaser said:


> Do y'all hunt coyotes when its hot.


Yes


----------



## Yotedawg

4/2/20
1 hunter
AR10 with thermal
North Grady county fields
Foxpro distress
0 heard
1 seen
1 killed

The Predator Outlaws have been practicing social distancing during this time but triggerman Strick went out alone on his property after getting several dawg pics on his trail cams. After playing some Foxpro Mr. McCottontail, this male tried slipping through the backdoor.


----------



## Seek2

Two of us went out last night in Oglethorpe county over some freshly plowed ag land. Saw 2 killed two. First dog killed in cattle pasture. The second dog howled back at us the first time we were locating. Took Him 34 minutes to commit. I videoed him for 6 minutes trying to find the dogs that were there.


----------



## Yotedawg

Seek2 said:


> Two of us went out last night in Oglethorpe county over some freshly plowed ag land. Saw 2 killed two. First dog killed in cattle pasture. The second dog howled back at us the first time we were locating. Took Him 34 minutes to commit. I videoed him for 6 minutes trying to find the dogs that were there.


Awesome hunt!!


----------



## Seek2

Yotedawg said:


> Awesome hunt!!



It was fun. Almost a 300 yard running shot at full pace. If I could get my YouTube account to work I’d post some videos. It just won’t let me upload anything.


----------



## geebler

18 Apr
3 hunters
AR's w/ thermal
Fulton county field
Foxpro, MFK, TT, BOSS vocals and distress
Several heard
3 seen
2 killed
We decided it might be good to try the coyotes again with the approaching storm from that rolled in this morning. At our first spot we had a few respond to howls from 400-500 yards off. It had been about 30 minutes and we were getting impatient and about to leave when a coyote finally stepped out, we were trying to let my buddy's kid do the shooting but the coyote had spotted us. So I shot and with one shot he was down right there.
On our second set we had coyotes respond from 4 different directions but similar to the first set it took the first one about 35 minutes to show. He had gotten all the way into our call (the grass was tall) before we spotted him. He smelled the call and was in the process of getting out of dodge. We howled to stop him and our 9 year old hunting buddy made a great neck shot (he actually called the shot and said he had to shoot there to avoid hitting the call) and he was down right there. About 10 minutes later another coyote caught us off guard and smelled us and took off.


----------



## chase870

18 April 20
2 Hunters 
AR's with Thermal
Barrow county pastures with and without cows
FoxPro Female Howls,Eastern cotton tail kitten cries and rodent
3 different groups or singles heard
2 seen
1 missed

I figured the yotes would be on the move last night. The first set just about called up a home owner and his dog. The second set produced a yote, was either a very young dog or had mange just didn't look like I wanted it do when I first saw him. By the time I made a positive ID on him he had worked his way around me and I missed him. Next set I had a lone yote working the edge of a pasture he just wouldn't come on to the call. Nothing on the next two sets the dogs seemed to stop responding about mid night.


----------



## Yotedawg

4/20/20
2 hunters
ar10's 243 and 308 with thermals 
slight wind w/nw 60 degrees
north Grady county fields
Foxpro, MFK, Lucky Duck, Boss, Tony Tebbe vocals and distress
Several heard
4 seen
2 killed

The Predator Outlaws had enough of the social distancing. After over a month of not getting after them, we broke quarantine and tried them. It didn't take long. First set as we got out of the truck a quick scan showed an empty field. By the time I got my tripod out and my gun, another quick scan showed the one on the left in the pic  coming up over a crest at the edge of the field under a pivot irrigation system. I never got the caller out. A few lip squeaks sealed the deal and my new AR10 in .243 sucked the life out of him with handloaded Sierra 70gr Blitzking bullets. The second set we had some talk to us but didn't want to play. The third set I threw several sounds out there trying to get one to respond. Nothing was working. I reached back in my sound files and found the one named Kryptonite. A couple minutes of that one and a head pops up over a terrace a couple hundred yards away. I continued playing and this male on the right in the pic made his way to our right using a terrace for cover. As he came up over it, Strick let one fly from his 308 and missed. The dawg took off but Strick caught up with him and drilled him on a dead run right through the front shoulder. He did a couple of somersaults and piled up. We both got it on video. Wish I could post it here. All in all a great hunt trying to get back into things.


----------



## sleepr71

Yotedawg..how Are you liking that AR10 in .243?? I like a .243 in general anyway & have always thought they made a lot of sense,being a common caliber? How heavy is it,before & with the Thermal? I’m guessing ...heavy ?? Recoil should be really mild,esp. with 55-70 gr bullsts ?


----------



## Yotedawg

sleepr71 said:


> Yotedawg..how Are you liking that AR10 in .243?? I like a .243 in general anyway & have always thought they made a lot of sense,being a common caliber? How heavy is it,before & with the Thermal? I’m guessing ...heavy ?? Recoil should be really mild,esp. with 55-70 gr bullsts ?


Sleeper, so far I like it. You are right, it is heavy and that is going to take a little getting used to. It was heavy before I mounted my thermal and a lot heavier now. That said, it is a move that needed to be made if I continue hunting coyotes. The advantages outweigh the disadvantages FOR ME. I love the fast follow up shots and yes, because of the weight and shooting suppressed, recoil is nonexistent. I wanted to stay in the 6mm line of bullets because I was shooting a 6mm creedmoor and love the 70gr sierra blitzking bullet and I wanted to continue using it. Brownells has 6 creed barrels and I may wind up putting one on it but right now I am trying it out with the 243. I was happy with it’s performance earlier this week. It body slammed the dawg I shot with it.


----------



## Yotedawg

4/22/20
2 hunters
AR10's 243 and 308 with thermals
South Grady county fields and pastures
Windy
Foxpro, mfk, boss, tony tebbe, lucky duck distress and vocals
2 heard
0 seen
0 killed

Dead night. Never heard a dawg till our 4th and last set. Maybe it was the rain coming in the next day.


----------



## geebler

24 Apr
3 hunters 
AR's w/ thermal
Douglas county powerline
Mid 50's light breeze
Foxpro, MFK, TT, BOSS vocals and distress
Heard several
0 seen
0 killed
Had coyotes respond in multiple directions to our initial howls and thought for sure we were in the game; Nothing showed. We thought we would mix it up and stay in the area for a while (sat about 2.5 hrs total) with so many coyotes around, but it proved unproductive.


----------



## chase870

24 April 20
2 hunters
AR 10 /15 with thermals
Morgan County pasture wood lines and corn field
cool little to no wind
FoxPro eastern cotton tail lil pig distress and howls
several heard
0 seen 
0 killed
had several respond to the sirean the law had on as they came down the road. Other than that nothing. Fog came in a got pretty thick which is a challenge.


----------



## Yotedawg

4/27/20
2 hunters
AR10’s .243 and .308 with thermal
North Grady county fields
55° with north wind
Foxpro, Lucky Duck, Boss, Tebbe, MFK vocals and distress
2 heard
2 seen
0 killed

Tough night for the Predator Outlaws. First set managed to call a pair out into the field but they used a terrace for cover to get down wind of us. Second set was dead. Third set called in a huge bobcat to foxpro snowshoe hare. After the cat left we called up three domestic dogs to some howls, and after they lost interest we called in another cat to pup distress. Called it a night after that.


----------



## Yotedawg

4/30/20
2 hunters
ar10's 243 and 308 with thermals
Grady county fields
64 degrees and stiff n/nw wind
Foxpro, Tony Tebbe, MFK, Boss vocals and distress
2 heard
3 seen
0 killed

The Predator Outlaws struck out this night. Called a pair and a single in on 3 sets but missed on both counts. My partner missed one of the pair and I missed one that was mousing and we pulled for several hundred yards across a grown up field. All we accomplished was educating some dawgs. I am not a happy camper.


----------



## Yotedawg

5/4/20
2 hunters
ar10 243 and 6mm creedmoor with thermal and night vision
East Grady county fields
68 degrees. West wind
0 heard
0 seen
0 killed

Very dead night. Never had a dawg respond nor did we hear any off in the distance. Denning season seems to be in full swing.


----------



## Yotedawg

5/7/20
2 hunters
AR10 243 and 308 with thermals
North Grady fields and back yards
55 degrees with a very full moon
Foxpro, Tony Tebbe, MFK vocals and distress, Crooked Creek hand call
2 heard
6 seen
2 killed

The Predator Outlaws have always had good luck on bright nights. This night was no different. First set we called in a single but he would not commit. Finally were forced to try a 250 yard shot or lose the chance to kill it. Strick sent one after I howled to stop the dawg. It appeared to be hit but it made it to some corn and we could not find it. On the way to the second set we were going through the landowners yard when Strick saw one with his scanner. We stopped the truck and got out to set up on him. The dog ran around the back of the house. As we were walking to get back there, suddenly a cat came running 40 yards in front of us with 3 coyotes hot on his tail. The cat ran up a tree to save itself and we scrambled to get set up. The dawgs made us in the moon light and ran off. Strick had his Crooked Creek Custom Call on his lanyard and went to blowing on it. Two of the dawgs doubled back and came back in and I took the one on the left in the pic. We moved 500 yards down behind the landowners house for the third set. Had a pair respond and Tony Tebbe Den Raid brought them in and we took this nice black male. This dawg had been a regular on a game camera as of late. Had an awesome hunt.


----------



## Thunder Head

I put away the turkey gear last week.
 Decided it was time to get after them yotes. It took all of 3 minutes.

Cool crisp air, pretty sunrise, birds singing, turkeys gobbling, wood ducks over head and a dead yote. Dont get much better than that.


----------



## Yotedawg

5/11/20
2 hunters
AR10's 243 and 308 with thermal
North Grady county fields
62 degrees light n/nw wind
Tony Tebbe, Foxpro, MFK vocals and distress
0 heard
2 seen
1 killed

The Predator Outlaws were at it again this night. Ran 4 sets and didn't see anything other than hogs and deer till the last set. It was past midnight and as we were trying to get to our set up spot we saw a pair mousing so we stalked to get a little closer and did a countdown on them while eastern cottontail kept their attention. Strick killed his dawg but I missed mine. Another south Ga dawg down.


----------



## Yotedawg

5/14/20
2 hunters
AR10's in .243 and .308
North Grady county hayfields and pastures
65 degrees, stiff east wind
Foxpro Eastern Cottontail
0 heard
1 seen
1 killed

The Predator Outlaws braved a very stiff and constant east wind last night from the front off the east coast. Usually we dont have very much success with east winds but we wanted to go so we went. It paid off. Caught this female sneaking in to some eastern cottontail. She thought she had an easy meal but she wound up being the meal as the 243 ate her up. Another south Georgia dawg down.


----------



## chase870

5/14/20
2 hunters
AR15 AR10 thermal
Barrow County pastures with and without cows
Very warm and a shifting wind
FoxPro  and IcoTech  cotton tail, kitten cries, howls,
0 heard 
0 seen
0 killed

A dead night.


----------



## Yotedawg

5/18/20
2 hunters
AR10's .243 and .308
70 degrees south wind
East Grady county fields and hayfields
Foxpro, Tony Tebbe vocals and distress
0 heard
1 seen
1 killed

The Predator Outlaws were contacted by a land owner who had a coyote coming up in his yard between 9:00-9:30pm trying to get to his little dog. We set up in a field next to his house last night. A little Foxpro Lightnin' Jack was all it took to bring this female out of cover. As she was headed to us she stopped to sniff the ground giving me a broadside shot so I took her at 253 steps. The 70gr. Sierra Blitzking bullet turned her to jelly. Another south Georgia dawg down. The following two sets were dead.


----------



## adebord30183

5/19/2020
3 Hunters
AR 15 223/223/6.5 Grendal 
Pulsar Trail XQ50 Thermals
Cherokee County
FoxPro MFK Distress
0 heard
1 seen 
1 Killed

Spades of 8 team was reached out to by a farm owner having issues with harasement of their horses. 24 yards and coming in hot. Mangy and sickly looking dog. No after pics. 2 more sets and saw 0.


----------



## geebler

5/19/2020
3 Hunters
AR's w/ thermal
Douglas County powerline
FoxPro, MFK, boss vocals and distress
Several heard
0 seen 
0 Killed
Had several respond to our first vocals from <>3/4 mile away and that was about it, no more responses and nothing seen.


----------



## Tristan1687

BlackEagle2 said:


> 3 hunters with thermals.
> One at 8pm and the other at 9pm.
> Heard probably 15 and saw 5.
> Killed 2.
> Open cattle pasture.
> 
> View attachment 1000337


niceeeeee. love that setup!


----------



## Yotedawg

5/21/19
2 hunters
Ar10’s 243 and 308 with thermals
North Grady county cut oat field
Tony Tebbe and Foxpro vocals
2 heard
2 seen
0 killed

The Predator Outlaws hunted a freshly picked oat field. Had a pair respond all the way across the field 600 yards away or so. Switched from Tony Tebbe Meet and Greet to Foxpro pair challenge and it was on. Within 2 minutes they were closing. They hung up and I played a few bars of foxpro pup distress 3 and that brought them on in. Strick knocked his dawg down and I tried a running shot on the other. Then the dawg he knocked down got up and made it to the swamp and we could not find it.


----------



## chase870

6 June 2020
1 hunter
AR15 with IR Hunter Thermal
My Back Yard Barrow County
fox pro eastern cotton tail
0 heard 
2 seen 
1 killed

Took my dog out and I took the thermal with me. Sure enough there were 2 yotes in some wheat and other weeds I had cut the other day moussing By the time I was sure they were yotes they got to the wood line and disappeared. I put Birdie in the house and eased out and set the call up. Didn't take long before this female showed up


----------



## Yotedawg

6/11/20
2 hunters
AR10's with thermal
Grady county fields
Hot and humid
Foxpro, Tony Tebbe, MFK vocals and distress
0 seen
0 heard
0 killed

Tough night. Nothing was moving. Struck out in all three sets.


----------



## Yotedawg

6/17/20
3 hunters
AR10's with thermals
North Grady county fields and hayfields
72 degrees, low humidity/dew point
Foxpro Tony Tebbe, MFK distress and vocals
several heard
2 seen
1 killed

The Predator Outlaws took adantage of the cooler weather. Strick's brother was in town and had never killed a dawg so we took him out and put him on one. He did not waste the opportunity killing this male out past 200 yards out of the pair that came in. Another south Georgia dawg down.


----------



## Dusty Roads

13JULY20
2hunters
ATN Bino-X & ATN Thermo scope
 Distressed rabbit mouth caller
Plenty biting insects
1 Terrified fawn ran out of tall fescue
Fannin


----------



## Dusty Roads

16July20
5am
1 hunter
ATN Thor4
Fannin
Coyotes yipping in nearby field got my hunting dogs after them-15minutes later,
1 Coyote ran by me(10'!) from behind(smelled awful) followed by hunting dog-no safe shot
*Love how my hunting dogs work the yotes to run by me for a shot.


----------



## chase870

31 July 20
AR15 IR Hunter MK II
1 Hunter
Back Yard Barrow County
Fox Pro Female Howls Pup distress Kitten Cries
Group Heard 
0 seen 
0 killed

Set the call out in the back yard and had a group respond to female howls over on the power line. Never got them to come


----------



## chase870

Caught  these two in my back yard. Killed one last month and one tonight. Just targets of opportunity. So far I've killed 4 yotes in my back yard in the last few months.


----------



## Dusty Roads

18AUG
ATN Thor 4
ATN BinoX
KelTec SU-16
1 Hunter
4:00 AM
Fannin
My Dogs running coyotes-
No callers
1 Seen & missed 3 shots
AAArgh!!!!
Time to check scope


----------



## chase870

10 Sept 20
2 Hunters
AR 10 AR 15 IR Hunter Thermal
Barrow County
Cow Pasture
ICO Tech call. Kitten in distress pup distress, and rabbit distress
9 seen
3 killed

First set we had 4 dogs come in 3 stayed for a truck ride. Set up on the edge of a old cematary and they came to the call text book perfect saw some other yotes on the other sets


----------



## Yotedawg

9/9/20
2 hunters
Ar10 243 and 308 with thermals
East Grady county field
Boss Predator Acoustics and MFK vocals
0 heard
1 seen
1 killed

Been 3 months since the Predator Outlaws have been out but with some our dirt opening up from corn being pulled we went out. It didnt take long. A couple of Boss howls and this male broke cover. It tried flanking us to get our wind so I changed over to MFK booroo beatdown and he came in on a string and was in our pocket when Strick iced him. Another south Georgia dawg down.


----------



## chase870

9/22/20
1 hunter
AR 15 with IR Hunter Thermal
barrow pasture with horses old farm house and barn
Shock Wave kitten in distress, cottontail female howls and coyote pair
0 heard 
0 seen 
0 killed
Figured the cool snap would have them moving but nothing totally dead


----------



## Yotedawg

9/30/20
2 Hunters
AR10 243 w/thermal and 6mm Creed with NV
West Grady county pecan orchard
60 degrees
Foxpro, Boss, Tony Tebbe, MFK vocals and distress
2 heard
2 seen
1 killed

The Predator Outlaws were contacted by a deer hunter seeing a lot of dawg pics on his game cams and asked for our help. Called in a pair and was able to take this nice male. Landowner happy.


----------



## Yotedawg

10/6/20
2 Hunters
Ar10 243 and 6mm creed bolt gun with thermal and nv
North Grady county
70 degrees, wind out of nw
Foxpro, Boss, Tebbe distress and vocals
1 heard
1 seen
1 killed

The Predator Outlaws got out for a couple of sets. First set next to picked corn field overlooking plowed up peanuts. Played some howls and went into fight vocals soon afterward. This beautiful 34 pound furred up male came in ready to fight. He lost. Another south Georgia dawg down.....


----------



## Yotedawg

10/13/20
3 hunters
ar10 243 and 308, 6mm creed bolt gun with thermal and nv
South Grady county pastures
74 degrees
Foxpro, MFK, Boss, Tony Tebbe vocals
7 seen
5 heard
1 killed another not recovered

The Predator Outlaws got a call from a cow man that coyotes were harassing his cows. We made a house call and saw what kind of problem he had. Had a total of 7 dawgs seen but only 3 presented shots. Of those 3, one was killed, one was knocked down but made it to some very thick broom sage, and one was missed. Tony Tebbe vocals were killing it last night. Dawgs were vocal and did not like strangers in their area. Good to see very active and aggressive dawgs last night. Another south Georgia dawg down.....


----------



## chase870

13 November 2020
2 hunters
AR10 AR15 both with thermal
ICOTEC call howls kitten cries death cries and howls
Putnam county cattle farm pastures and woods lots of new calves 
cool light breeze
1 group and 1 single heard
0 seen
0 killed

New farm with a pig and yote problem we will be back and try again


----------



## chase870

13 November 2020
1 Hunter
AR 15 with thermal
hay field with rolled hay
ICOTEC call Cottontail distress
Barrow county 
cool light breeze
2 seen
0 killed

Stopped on the way home and set up in a hay field. Put the call out and cut it on before I was set up. I looked across the field and had one on the way. Got situated and missed the shot. During the poor shooting performance I did notice yote #2 who had eased up on me a little closer and missed him on the run as well


----------



## Gentleman4561

10/13/20
1 hunter
.300BLK AR with ATN Thor 4
Gwinnett
Jackrabbit then coy pup distress out of my fox pro
0 heard
1 seen
1 killed


----------



## Gentleman4561

10/17/20
1 hunter
6.5 Creed AR with ATN Thor 4
Toccoa, GA
Jackrabbit then coy pup distress out of my fox pro
0 heard
1 seen
1 killed


----------



## Yotedawg

10/19/20
2 Hunters
Ar10 243 w/thermal, 6mm creed bolt gun w/nv
68 degrees, north breeze
N. Grady county fields
Foxpro, Tebbe, MFK vocals
2 heard
2 seen
1 killed

The Predator Outlaws ran a couple of sets last night. The wind was against us but we couldn't approach that field any other way. Set up and ran some Tebbe vocals and after a couple of minutes moved over to Foxpro pair challenges. That brought a pair from across the field about 500 yards away. They circled downwind and caught our scent and peeled off leaving in a hurry. A bark howl stopped this female and Mark made a great hurried shot at 248 yards and dropped her in her tracks. Another south Ga. dawg down......


----------



## Yotedawg

10/22/20
3 Hunters
Ar10 243 and 308 with thermals, 6mm creed with nv
South Grady county pastures
70 degrees east wind
Tony Tebbe, Foxpro, MFK, Boss vocals
0 heard
5 seen
2 killed

The Predator Outlaws were babysitting cattle last night. Rancher was having some problems and seeing a lot of dawgs and asked for some help. We moved in and helped him out by taking these two males and seeing 3 more for another night. Two more south Georgia dawgs down.....


----------



## Yotedawg

10/26/20
3 hunters
Ar10 243 and 308 with thermal, 6 creed with nv
South Grady county pastures and hayfields
76 degrees
Foxpro, Boss, Tebbe, MFK distress and vocals
4 heard
0 seen
0 killed

Predator Outlaws travelled south in our county almost to the Florida line to make a couple of sets. Heard a pair within calling distance to us responding to vocals at both sets but they could not be coaxed out to play. No swings no hits no errors.......


----------



## Yotedawg

11/2/20
2 Hunters
AR10 243 w/thermal and 6mm creed w/nv
Decatur county pastures
50 degrees, light breeze
Foxpro, Tebbe, Boss, MFK distress and vocals
At least 8 heard
3 seen
2 killed

The Predator Outlaws were asked to come over to Decatur county as a cowman had a lot of dawg activity in his pastures. We set up and called a female in with eastern cottontail that Mark and I doubleteamed. Foxbang played mfk booroo beatdown and a minute later another female showed up to see what was going on. She found out. Two more south Georgia dawgs down.....


----------



## twoheartedale

Killed one in Screven Co.  Small male.  200 yard shot 308.

10/24

Heard a large pack last night while walking out of the stand.


----------



## Dusty Roads

6Nov/setup 8-10pm in nearby field,nothing.Awoke 4am now to coyotes than my dogs hauling butt to intercept.Think I'll slip out and take a look.

None seen 

Kel-Tec SU-16 556
ATN Thor4HD & ATN Bino-XHD
Mouth caller&bluetooth app to speaker rabbit&coyote groups
48 no wind
Fannin


----------



## Yotedawg

11/13/20
2 hunters
AR10 243 and 308 with thermals
60 degrees, light wind out of NW
North Grady county fields
BOSS, Lucky Duck, MFK, Tebbe, Foxpro vocals and distress
0 heard
4 seen
2 killed confirmed

The Predator Outlaws ran a few sets, dawgs were active but silent. First set called in a pair to some lucky duck howls. They came in from a grown up corn field. The female would not commit but the 35 pound male on the right stuck his head up out of the growth and my 243 throat punched him. Third set we called up the 28 pound male on the left to some mfk booroo beatdown. He came in on a string and was taken with the 308. Forth and final set brought in a dawg to cagie cottontail. Took the shot and made the hit. The dawg did the death spin for at least 15 seconds, hit the ground, got up and never slowed down. Could not find it.


----------



## Dusty Roads

Yotedawg said:


> 11/13/20
> 2 hunters
> AR10 243 and 308 with thermals
> 60 degrees, light wind out of NW
> North Grady county fields
> BOSS, Lucky Duck, MFK, Tebbe, Foxpro vocals and distress
> 0 heard
> 4 seen
> 2 killed confirmed
> 
> The Predator Outlaws ran a few sets, dawgs were active but silent. First set called in a pair to some lucky duck howls. They came in from a grown up corn field. The female would not commit but the 35 pound male on the right stuck his head up out of the growth and my 243 throat punched him. Third set we called up the 28 pound male on the left to some mfk booroo beatdown. He came in on a string and was taken with the 308. Forth and final set brought in a dawg to cagie cottontail. Took the shot and made the hit. The dawg did the death spin for at least 15 seconds, hit the ground, got up and never slowed down. Could not find it.


You guys doing a great job>


----------



## Yotedawg

Dusty Roads said:


> You guys doing a great job>


Thanks Dusty. I wish I could say it’s making a difference but I wonder. Seems the more we kill the more we see.


----------



## chase870

17 November 2020
2 hunters
AR 10 AR 15 both with Thermal
Morgan County
cow pasture fence lines
Icho Tech cotton tail death cries
0 heard
2 seen
0 killed

Had one back door us straight into the wind turned around and saw him at about 50 yards could'nt get him to stop. Turned around and had one in front of me  and missed


----------



## chase870

19 November 2020
2 hunters AR10 AR 15 both with thermal
Barrow County
cow pasture 
Icho Tech cotton tail and death cries
0 heard 
3 seen 
1 killed

Set up in a spot that produces more often than not I never saw the first till my buddie missed one I missed the second yote on the run. The third yote just poped up at 50 yards and stood there waiting on a ride in my truck.


----------



## Permitchaser

I've used mouth calls for years calling Coyotes and called some in. Last year I purchased a fox pro electronic call and called some in. I read an article today in the NRA American Hunter magazine stating sometimes an electronic call may sound tiny to Coyotes and using mouth calls may be more pure sound. Now I've killed coyotes with both calls but sometimes you know their there but they won't respond.
Do y'all have an opinion


----------



## chase870

22 November 2020
1 Hunter AR15 with Thermal
Barrow County hay field
Warm half moon and little to no wind
Icho Tech cotton tail and coyote vs. rabbit call
0 heard
1 seen
1 killed

Stopped at a spot I missed a yote at a few weeks ago and set up. Had a big male show up


----------



## Yotedawg

Permitchaser said:


> I've used mouth calls for years calling Coyotes and called some in. Last year I purchased a fox pro electronic call and called some in. I read an article today in the NRA American Hunter magazine stating sometimes an electronic call may sound tiny to Coyotes and using mouth calls may be more pure sound. Now I've killed coyotes with both calls but sometimes you know their there but they won't respond.
> Do y'all have an opinion


I have used both and this is  personal opinion, but I will take an electronic caller any day. Simply because it gives me more options, especially where vocals are concerned, but also so many variations of distress calls. That said, I have heard some guys sound awesome with diaphragms, but I can't make one sing. Also, I like to sit my caller out and draw coyotes to the caller, not on me. Again, it's all personal preference.


----------



## Permitchaser

Thanks yotedawg
I like my fox pro to  may be using it soon


----------



## Dusty Roads

chase870 said:


> 22 November 2020
> 1 Hunter AR15 with Thermal
> Barrow County hay field
> Warm half moon and little to no wind
> Icho Tech cotton tail and coyote vs. rabbit call
> 0 heard
> 1 seen
> 1 killed
> 
> Stopped at a spot I missed a yote at a few weeks ago and set up. Had a big male show up


Healthy dog!


----------



## Yotedawg

12/1/20
2 hunters
AR10 243 w/thermal & 6mm creed w/night vision
35 degrees slight breeze from west
East Grady county fields
Foxpro, Boss, MFK distress and vocals
0 heard
5 seen
4 killed

The Predator Outlaws ran a few sets in this cold weather and it paid off. First set called in a female with Boss Lippy1. Second set called in one male to eastern cottontail. Immediately played Boss pup panic and brought in a double that we also took making it a three dawg stand. One was a 42.67 pound stud of a dawg. Third stand got busted with this bright moon as we were setting up in the field. Never got a shot off. Great hunt.


----------



## chase870

12/1/2020
2 Hunters
AR10 AR15 with Thermal
Cold and Frosty light to moderate wind
Putnam County Cattle Farm Morgan County chicken farm and cattle farm
Icho Tec call kitten in distress yote vs cat and pup distress
2 heard
3 seen
0 killed

The long awaited cold night with light wind finally arrived first yote was a strange deal we were walking in between two pastures fence on both sides my buddie was about 40 yards ahead of me i looked to the right and saw a yote walking right to him crossed under the fence and was no more than 25 yards in front of him watching him walk towards him. Just walked off crossed into the other pasture and continued on his way. I was able to stop him with lip squeaks and took a shot thought I missed but after reviewing video footage it looks like a hit but not a good solid hit. 
Next yote showed up behind some chicken houses came to the call cat vs. yote looks like to bad hits on the video never found him. 
Next set buddie called one up with pup distress shot him but not a good solid hit
All said awesome night but we shot poorly


----------



## sleepr71

They are tough. It’s either lights out DRT..or a long tracking job..IF you can find them!


----------



## chase870

sleepr71 said:


> They are tough. It’s either lights out DRT..or a long tracking job..IF you can find them!


After reviewing the gun samara footage 2 yotes were hit just not enough to DRT. You are correct they are tough had one pull his guts out and run over 400 meters


----------



## chase870

9 Dec 2020
1 Hunter AR 10 with Reap IR Thermal
Barrow County pastures 
Cold light to no wind ICHO TEC call
cotton tail death cries and invitation howls
1 seen 
0 heard 
0 killed

Hunted alone last night  cold and quite light or no wind. Been playing with a friends REAP IR  Its a pretty high speed low drag thermal picture quality is superb. Still working on the ease of use it has a joystick control vs. the IR Hunter which has knobs It isnt as hard to use as I thought it might be. I'm old and the knobs seem a bit easier to use for me. All and all it was a fair night out doors hunting the hunters, better than watching TV


----------



## Yotedawg

12/09/20
3 hunters
AR10's with thermal and 6mm creed bolt gun with nv
North Grady county fields
48 degrees, slight breeze from nw
Foxpro, MFK, TT, Boss distress and vocals
8 heard
2 seen
0 killed

Tough night for the Predator Outlaws. First set called in a bobcat on a string and we took him now that season is finally in. Second set heard 4 and called one in to some breeding sounds. Unfortunately it was a swing and a miss. Third set was silent, Fourth set had one backdoor us. By the time it was seen it was in our scent cone. As we swung around to get a shot it took two hops into brush.


----------



## Yotedawg

12/14/20
3 hunters
AR10 243 and 308 with thermal, 6mm creed with NV
South Grady county pastures
50 degrees and windy
Foxpro, TT, Boss, MFK vocals and distress
0 heard
1 seen
1 killed

The Predator Outlaws got a call from a local cattle farmer that told us he lost a calf and could we come help. It was windy and the dawgs were tight lipped but on our last set of three we were able to choke that rabbit and bring this big male to the dinner table.


----------



## Yotedawg

12/17/20
3 hunters
AR10's with thermal, 6mm creed with n/v
East Grady county fields
40 degrees with monsoon winds
Foxpro, Tony Tebbe, Boss, MFK vocals and distress
2 heard
3 seen
1 killed

The Predator Outlaws were lied to by the weatherman but we tried them anyway. It was cold and the wind was terrible but surprisingly the dawgs were out. After a dead first set, the second set we had a pair coming to us but they had to cross our scent cone and with the wind that was blowing they picked up on it and got away from us. Third and final set we were in the wide open and the wind had picked up more. Just as we thought we were going to get skunked I played a little MFK duet and got a response from behind us. Shortly after we picked up a dawg that hung up to chase a rabbit. A little den raid brought him in on a string and another south Ga dawg down.


----------



## chase870

12/25/20
1 Hunter
AR15 with Thermal
Barrow County pastures with cows
27 degrees light wind
Icho Tech call cotton tail disstress invite howls
0 Heard 
1 Seen
0 killed

I hunted two sets last night alone and each one had a target of opportunity in them. Foxs must have been cold there was one in each field I went to moussing. Managed to lip squeak one in. Had a yote come across the pasture walking the fence line after the fox beat down and I didnt see him in time


----------



## chase870

28 Dec 2020
1 Hunter
Remington 700 308Win 
Barrow County hardwoods
cool and a light breeze 
Icho Tech call rat in distress and baby cotton tail
0 heard
1 seen 
1 killed

Set up in a deer stand I have seen a yote or two out of over the years. Baby cotton tail had him come in on the fly, kinda just ran right in looking for the call. Killed him at about 4 in the afternoon wish I had my shot gun, love calling one in  the day light


----------

